# NE Indiana



## indianaanglerdotcom (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone been out in Northeast Indiana? I feel like we might be in business by the upcoming weekend. It's getting closer!


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm eastcentral and agree with you. I haven't found any blacks or anything but the may apples are starting to spread their leaves and the crimson cups are out (don't think they have much to do with morels but still a fungus). Shouldn't be long before they start "poping" 8-O


----------



## dang (Apr 7, 2013)

I went out in North West Indiana today and didn't see a thing. I have a spot in Illinois I'm going to check next weekend I'm hoping they will be there. The weather over here will be perfect for the next two weeks. I think in another week or two it'll be on in force. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## ceehow99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Was out for two hours near Fort Wayne. Nothings popping yet. The Mayapples are almost there though. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## indianaanglerdotcom (Apr 15, 2013)

We got another good shower this morning. Temps are warming, It is getting very close. I think I will have to do some looking this weekend.


----------

